# River glass & bottles



## timofthree (Nov 15, 2018)

So I’ve been a big riverglass kick as of late. I live near a large west coast river that in some areas produces sea glass like pieces strewn about in the fill rock from highways and railroads. 

Being off off the beaten path is an obvious one to find some of old (relatively) stuff that’s actually worn down and no longer sharp. It’s fun and can yield some interesting finds besides glass shards. Well my finding eyes have been working and after finding rusted cans in the surface of the river rocks I was able to get a couple tiny bottles from below the surface and moss “carpet” that survived the rocky pitch.


----------



## timofthree (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## timofthree (Nov 15, 2018)

Heres the patent info from the bottle that still has its contents. Any guesses as to what the mystery fluid is? Also pretty happy to get the glass dropper in the other.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 15, 2018)

Finding beach glass is definitely something I miss about living on the ocean.  It's impossible to say what the liquid is, it's a generic bottle so it could be anything.  I usually empty that sort of thing out.


----------



## RCO (Nov 16, 2018)

there is usually stuff along old rivers , although imagine a lot would be broken especially if its rocky


----------

